# Type of stereotypical popular, bitchy girl in fiction



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

ESFJ. No wonder they hated INTP me, we're natural enemies =P


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Any type could *become* a "queen bee," but I's and N's would probably have to work to make themselves *look* like ES's to stay successful.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

The Nameless Composer said:


> Yes, this is what I was getting at in my OP. If you're in a social environment that Te definitely will play a role. The ruthlessness and not genuinely not caring though, you'd still probably have to know how win influence and win over people. This could be achieved by Fe, Te or even Ti. And Ne/Ni really.


Yep, a good example is the character Frank Underwood from the show _House of Cards_. He is very clearly an ENTJ, yet I have seen some people type him as an ENFJ solely based on the fact that he is manipulative (plays people well) and has strong social skills. This is completely asinine and displays an underlying misunderstanding of what Fe actually is. It's not synonymous with social ability at all. (In fact no functions are equivalent to any abilities whatsoever - they are much more about values, preferences, and styles of thinking, not about skill - an F can still be logical, etc.) Rather, at its core it is about shared values, helping and unifying with other people, giving back to the community, etc. Te on the other hand is a highly utilitarian function that is only concerned with achieving an end goal - usually a logical one that can be objectively measured by clear standards of success. It will use whatever tools are most effective to achieve that goal. If political correctness, conforming to social conventions, and Machiavellian tactics are those tools, so be it. Te users may hate it, they may prefer to be blunt (and will be when it doesn't conflict with their goals), and it may conflict with Fi's desire for sincerity, but at the end of the day they will hold their noses and go through it in service of the goal.


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

^ Well put. Achieving a goal vs harmony. Enneagram would come into it too, like a 3 vs a 9 or something.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

@[email protected] said:


> I agree but for some reason I just though of an esfj


Stereotypes, my dear, stereotypes :wink:


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

In books and movies I think most of them are ESFJ (though the stereotypical guy bullies tend to be ESTx). But I think people _say _ESFP fits the stereotype of the stereotypical mean girl because people stereotype ESFP as being shallow and vain, which is unfortunate.

In real life it's more varied. Here are the types of bullies I commonly experienced:

ExFJ - well, kind of similar to the book stereotypes. Their Fe was all twisted and wicked, and they thrived on being in control and having *followers*. Getting other people to laugh or join in. They honed in on your own emotional preferences or responses and took advantage of those, using them against you.

ESFP - These bullies did exist and they often were in fact the type who kinda went along with others. It wasn't super common for them to be the ones who initiated or instigated shit, but would rather chime in and criticize and laugh without even looking at you (whereas ExFJ stares you down). They give off the vibe of being more annoyed with your presence than anything, or that they went along with it to make sure they didn't end up on the bottom rung themselves.

ExTP - They also were in it for the laughs, not so much to get followers but because it seriously just amused them. I feel like although sometimes they were especially good at saying clever and cutting things, they were almost the least malicious because they were really just trying to have fun, as opposed to getting high off your actual pain... like they were more oblivious/neutral to it.

ENTJ - Rarer but suuuuuuper annoying. Pretty ruthless, very domineering. Unlike their ExFJ friends, they didn't just hone in on your feelings in the moment and dig deeper and deeper to push as far as they could. They were much more calculated. Even the ENTJ bullies didn't bully often - they had other things more worth their time, and wanted you to know it, so when they went in for the kill they really made it count as opposed to being petty. But they could sometimes be fair to you as well, and then it turned into some sort of mini stockholm syndrome ordeal. It's like they really believed that they were justified in their behaviour, and only bullied hen they felt they had a "good reason" like "putting you in your place".

People clapped most often for them.

ESTJ was even less common but whenever they were bullies, they were always like... jocks. And they truly just didn't care about you, lmao. But ESTJ was far more likely to actually treat nerds with neutrality or respect, even when no one else did.

The introverted versions of these existed too but were less common. 

I'm sure there are xNFP bullies out there somewhere, I imagine they would be really immature and fiercely insecure, especially the INFPs.


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

Quernus said:


> In books and movies I think most of them are ESFJ (though the stereotypical guy bullies tend to be ESTx). But I think people _say _ESFP fits the stereotype of the stereotypical mean girl because people stereotype ESFP as being shallow and vain, which is unfortunate.
> 
> In real life it's more varied. Here are the types of bullies I commonly experienced:
> 
> ...


Interesting. You were able to type that many people? What about ENFJ? You'd think they would be good at influencing/manipulating people, and can be egotistical. Yeah INFPs aren't usually the type to want to dominate or make life hard for someone for kicks.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

The Nameless Composer said:


> Interesting. You were able to type that many people? What about ENFJ? You'd think they would be good at influencing/manipulating people, and can be egotistical. Yeah INFPs aren't usually the type to want to dominate or make life hard for someone for kicks.


I thought someone might ask this. No, I didn't type anyone at the time. I didn't even know about mbti. But looking back these were the common types of bullies, I wasn't thinking of anyone in particular (except the main ones), just the overarching archetypes as they might relate to mbti. So take the typing with a grain of salt, these are just descriptions of the types of bullies and most likelymbti
match.

i mentioned exfj which is N or S


----------

